
A coronavirus cautionary tale from Italy: Don’t do what we did - amanaplanacanal
https://www.bostonglobe.com/2020/03/13/opinion/coronavirus-cautionary-tale-italy-dont-do-what-we-did/
======
samizdis
non-paywalled: [http://archive.md/pEoXe](http://archive.md/pEoXe)

